# [EVDL] MeterMaid Power Meter



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Greg,

Back in the days when I had a ComutaCar, I took a house KWhr meter 
(available now on line for $25) and built a case for it. I put it in 
the locked back of the car (so no one would walk off with the meter) 
and ran a power cord into the back to the meter and another cord out 
from the meter to the CCar's power input receptacle. You can now buy 
a shallow meter mount box so it makes it really quick and easy to 
whip one up. You could do the same thing for the Kill-A-Watt meter 
and put it in your car if you wanted to.


John

---
John G. Blair Studio
Occidental, California
(about an hour north of the Bay Area)
http://www.jgblairphoto.com - general photography
http://www.johngblairstudio.com - commercial and stock photography
http://www.johngblair.com - author website







> Greg Tyler wrote:
> 
> > I'm logging my kWh usage on a borrowed Kill-A-Watt meter for now,
> > but want
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You might also consider one of these:
http://ekmmetering.com/EKM_Metering/Products.html

I know of one installed in an S-10.




> Greg Tyler<[email protected]> wrote:
> > I'm logging my kWh usage on a borrowed Kill-A-Watt meter for now, but want
> > to buy a solution of my own. I have to have a portable solution because I
> > charge at home and at work, and possibly will in other locations. The
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> David Nelson<[email protected]> wrote:
> > You might also consider one of these:
> > http://ekmmetering.com/EKM_Metering/Products.html
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Greg Tyler wrote:
> 
> > I'm logging my kWh usage on a borrowed Kill-A-Watt meter for
> > now, but want to buy a solution of my own. I have to have a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I used my kill-a-watt for a little while, but at 13-15 amps for a
couple hours the connections got hot enough to melt the plastic
housing. Drawing more than 10 amps through it for more than a few
minutes is more than it can handle, though it says up to 15 amps. I
suspect it's like your outlets. Up to 15 amps peak, but less than 80%
continuous.

-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Jon,

I've used my Kill-A-Watt meter for several months and routinely draw 12.5
amps with no problem. But I plug into a 20A circuit which may make the
difference.

Something else to consider. One thing I did right at the beginning was
replace the standard household outlet with a commercial grade one (not
particularly expensive, maybe $5-6). I read somewhere (perhaps on this
list?) that standard household outlets are not intended to be used for
drawing amp loads near the circuit maximum for extended periods. Perhaps
the heat problem you experienced was due to the outlet you're plugging into
rather than the Kill-A-Watt meter itself?

- Peter Flipsen Jr
Pocatello, ID
http://www.evalbum.com/1974







> Jon Glauser <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I used my kill-a-watt for a little while, but at 13-15 amps for a
> > couple hours the connections got hot enough to melt the plastic
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks!
The outlet might have been the problem. I've since installed a
dedicated 20A circuit with GFI. It might work better on that. I also
notice that the ends of my extension cord get warm from the
connections. I'm not too worried about it, just something I noticed.
I'll try my kill-a-watt again. I'd like to know my charge efficiency.

-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

